# Looking For Case 430 Wiring Diagram



## Howie1632 (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi everyone,i'am looking for wiring diagram for my Case 430 Model 441 Gas Tractor.I need to re-wire Complete Tractor.I also need to I.D. wich sending unit is for oil preasure and water temp.Thanks


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Howie,

I did an internet search for a 430 wiring diagram and found the following diagrams for a Case 420. Hopefully this will be close enough to help out.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howie,

I found the flollowing diagrams for a 430 on the Case online parts store. Hopefully these can help out.


----------



## Howie1632 (Nov 18, 2016)

Thanks Everyone,This Helps


----------

